# Is there such thing as too much LST?



## Growonya (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello.

AS the title says, Is there such thing as too much LST (Low Stress Training)?

Here is why I ask. 
This is before I out it under my scrog rack


This is it after putting under the scrog rack.



I have LST these and don't know if I have over done it and 
also I'm kind of scrogging it now with a metal scrog rack.
At least that is what I'm calling it. 

I really will appreciate everyone's feedback.

Cheers.
&
Good Positive Karma.


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 7, 2013)

Growonya,
I've done a bit of scrogging but to really answer your question...you'd have to do your own tests. Identical grows with more or less training. Judging from your pictures, it seems like you're waiting too long. Branches too woody for training. Sure , you can get them to bend, but easier on plant when it's smaller/younger. Just my limited thoughts.
JD


----------



## Nuikala (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks good, just give the branches some time to grow up through the scrog. Next time start the LSt earlier, i usually start LST when the plants about 8 inches tall, just start with bending the top down 90 degrees. youll see the branches catch up to the top height. When the upper branches are even with the top, bend them down. The lower ones will start to come up, also bud sites on branches will turn into their own branches.
Id recommend another 2 weeks veg on your now. Ittl be nice and full watch and see.

In my extremely detailed artist rendering of a marijuana plants you can see the results of LST. Branches get longer, a single bud site will turn into a whole branch full of bud. If you allow the branches to be even with the top, the hormone levels change, allowing the next biggest branch to become the main top. that way u end up with multiple dominant tops. Ittl look like a bonsai.


----------



## Growonya (Nov 21, 2013)

The problem I am faced with now is all the light is being aimed right into the middle of the plant, where the stock is pritty much only. The plant is trying to pull back to the light so I'm going to lst it to be more tighter I think is my best bet. Like a "T" ... Now it's like a "Y".....


----------



## ambrosearchibald (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the nice sharing,i have never know about it.


----------



## 11Eleven11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Believe best to start LST after FIFTH node -
Within days there were TWO more
and the first turn.


----------



## ambrosearchibald (Sep 17, 2014)

ambrosearchibald said:


> Thanks for the nice sharing,i have never know about it.


http://www.besttotalcare.com


----------



## greenlikemoney (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah, start your LST'ing alot earlier, that plant could be twice the size it is if you had started earlier.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 17, 2014)

OCD about LST ........ Call my plant abuse help line and you will be directed to your local out reach program .....


----------



## Squidbilly (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't really LST too much, it's all relative. I've made plants too big/bushy by vegging too long which forces me to LST even more, making an even bigger, bushier plant. 

Always remember though, the more 'tops' you create, the smaller the buds. After my last round I decided I'd rather go with more plants and LST a little less. I don't like donky dick colas, but I don't want 100 the size of a bic lighter on a single plant either. 

Once I got good at training and LST, I ditched the screen. There really isn't a need for one, and you can accomplish the same thing by just training and pruning your plants correctly(like removing anything under a certain height and eliminating 'suckers', some will disagree and say you shouldn't remove any leaves or suckers, but I always say look at the scrog guys! They remove everything under the canopy, or screen). The screen is great, and some people have used them forever. I personally see the screen as a disaster waiting to happen. If a plant turns out to be a hermie, starts trying to self pollinate, gets a disease/pest, or if you have to move your plants for any reason it only gets in the way. Just my opinion. I feel like you can accomplish the same exact thing, minus the screen. Look at my journal. 

Plant looks really healthy, keep it up


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 17, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Can't really LST too much, it's all relative. I've made plants too big/bushy by vegging too long which forces me to LST even more, making an even bigger, bushier plant.
> 
> Always remember though, the more 'tops' you create, the smaller the buds. After my last round I decided I'd rather go with more plants and LST a little less. I don't like donky dick colas, but I don't want 100 the size of a bic lighter on a single plant either.
> 
> ...


the donkey dicks make it to the jars ......... the 100's of buds get ran for oil along with the trim


----------



## Squidbilly (Sep 17, 2014)

Growonya said:


> The problem I am faced with now is all the light is being aimed right into the middle of the plant, where the stock is pritty much only. The plant is trying to pull back to the light so I'm going to lst it to be more tighter I think is my best bet. Like a "T" ... Now it's like a "Y".....


Sometimes you have tie branches down to something like the edge of the pot. I find that healthy plants will straighten themselves sometimes within 12hrs, so they often need to be tied down, not just bent. 

Remember, TAPE is your friend- if you get a little to aggresive and snap a branch or stem, just tape it up and it will heal. I've broken stems to the point they were hanging on by a 'thread', taped them up and they were find.


----------



## Squidbilly (Sep 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> the donkey dicks make it to the jars ......... the 100's of buds get ran for oil along with the trim


Hey I love donkey dicks as much as the next guy, but they can be an issue if your humidity isn't dialed or fluctuates or if your outdoors(which I know isn't the case in this issue). Nothing wrong with smaller buds either, but I like to find the happy medium. Just wanted to bring it to the op's attention that 'more bud sites=smaller buds, less bud sites=bigger buds)


----------



## gardengardian7 (Sep 19, 2014)

It seems that last year's post was responded to. I


----------



## reasonevangelist (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmm... i'd say when "light stress" becomes "problematic stress," you've gone too far. 

So i guess the simple answer is "no," because once you've gone too far, it's no longer "LST."


----------



## Mcfuhrer (Apr 18, 2015)

This picture was taken in there 3rd week in bloom,They are 2 Afgooey's. I stretched them for 2ish weeks in veg,then skrogged for another 2ish weeks then turned the timer to 12 hrs its only my 2nd time skrogging.
I cropped 13.392 OZ's off of those 2 after Curing . I am happy


----------



## rob333 (Apr 19, 2015)

there's such a thing as to much lsd trust me i have been there


----------

